# Residential handrail terminations



## ThatOneGuy (Feb 4, 2021)

IRC says "_Handrail ends shall be returned or shall terminate in newel posts or safety terminals._"
2021 IRC clarifies to "_Handrail ends shall be returned toward a wall, guard walking surface continuous to itself, or terminate to a post._" (I think some commas are missing there, but still...)
The image below is of a more modern looking handrail that does not have a wall return. The code is pretty clear on this. My question is if anyone has seen this type of handrail actually be rejected on inspection, or actually had their project flagged for this? For some reason I feel like this is enforced much more on commercial projects than residential but I don't know if that perception is accurate. Thanks in advance for any experience you can share.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2021)

This is definitely enforced across the country... and like all things in code... This is definitely not enforced across the county.


----------



## jeffc (Feb 4, 2021)

We have been getting good handrail return compliance. The occasional home owner project might need a reminder. I would look into the width of the rail as it looks a little on the wide side. (2015 IRC Sec. R311.7.8.3.)


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Feb 4, 2021)

We enforce it where I am.


----------



## Joe.B (Feb 4, 2021)

Definitely enforced here.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 4, 2021)

I and every inspector I know would fail that handrail for a house.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 4, 2021)

Is it the picture angle, or are those risers a little tall?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Feb 4, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Is it the picture angle, or are those risers a little tall?


Not sure, this was a random internet example similar to a project I'm looking at. I was trying to just focus on the handrail itself.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 4, 2021)

Enforced my way too.  Very rare to have it missed.


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 4, 2021)

We enforce it here. Agree that in the pic it looks to wide as well. We don't get to many multi-story SFD.


----------



## SDS (Feb 4, 2021)

winders...there is a lot wrong with those stairs I think...


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2021)

It's not so bad when it's at the bottom.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Fully enforced here, example would fail, commercial or residential.......


----------



## tbz (Feb 5, 2021)

Yep, that termination is a no go.

And one of the most over looked citable conditions in the field.



ICE said:


> It's not so bad when it's at the bottom.


Curious, why not so bad at the bottom?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 5, 2021)

tbz said:


> Curious, why not so bad at the bottom?


Less far to fall?


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2021)

Consider the reason for the code.  Perhaps I should have said that it’s worse when it happens at the top.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 5, 2021)

We enforce, also it look like, but hard to tell if it makes to the face of the bottom riser


----------



## Joe.B (Feb 5, 2021)

tbz said:


> Yep, that termination is a no go.
> 
> And one of the most over looked citable conditions in the field.
> 
> ...


The hazard is getting your pocket or other clothing caught on the protruding handrail. Not as big of a hazard going up the stairs vs. going down.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 5, 2021)

I always wondered why the IRC considers the bottom protruding part of the handrail is more dangerous than a doorknob or any thing else protruding like that.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Feb 5, 2021)

Understanding the purpose and function behind the code, helps my ability to accept alternate methods.   

I agree with ICE.  The open handrail at the bottom is not nearly likely to cause a serious fall, as if it were at the top of the stairs.   There are several reports on Deaths from Falls among older persons.  And there is a PDF of a power-point on STAIRWAY SAFETY.  

The projecting door knob is not usually adjacent a flight of stairs. I serously doubt door knobs are a cause of falling down the stairs.


----------



## tbz (Feb 6, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> I always wondered why the IRC considers the bottom protruding part of the handrail is more dangerous than a doorknob or any thing else protruding like that.


Rick,

Handrail terminations requirements, I have read, came from research showing loose clothing and hanging accessories catching people and children.

This was widely seen for awhile with School buses with the handrails on the entry/exit steps.

As noted by IG, the main difference between door knobs and handrails are by the time the entanglement of the clothing is caught with handrails, many times you are already in gait starting the stairs, as to standing on a level floor with a door knob.

I personally have a bigger issue with door knobs than handrails, they seem to be at the right height to catch my pants pockets on self closing doors when carrying packages in.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 8, 2021)

I can see the rule for the top of the stairway but I don't see how the bottom stairway handrail getting stuck in a pocket is more dangerous then at a level floor.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 8, 2021)

We have some mushroom-shaped knobs on bathroom cabinet doors, and about once a month i catch a pants pocket on one.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 8, 2021)

It's on my final inspection checklist and seldom do I not see the returns. Exterior decks, now that's a different story, still seeing a 2x6 being installed flat which has been an issue even after providing a deck review comment.


----------

